# pleco died



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought plecos were very hardy. i found one of my smaller common plecos dead this morning. he was sitting in a cave dead. ive had a pleco in a tank with 5% water for weeks and he survived.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

in my experiance I have always found plecos to be not so hardy untill they are established into the tank.

can you tell us more - like how long had you had it, what does it live with, water conditions and any other info you may have to share.








_to desiese forum_


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What did you have in the tank with him? I would say stress.. being punked on, hiding in a cave and just dropped dead there.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i had 4 plecos in there, 3 of the same size, and one giant. the fish were bichirs, one ATF, datnoid and jurupair. they never picked on the pleco. im thinking it was the krill i fed them with.

its a 55 gallon with 2 AC500s


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

some fishes tend to die without any warning. just like a human can die of a stroke.
i remember when i was working in a Zoostore(U sorta tryout on how a certain job is and u make a report in school afterwards)
i saw one day in a big tank a nice bug healthy Pleco. when i came there the next day....he was dead.


----------

